# Paint mixer for crusher?



## Thig (Aug 27, 2014)

Would a paint mixer like this on a drill work to crush grapes in small batches, say 3 gallons at a time. My main concern would be if it bust the seeds.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting. Let us know.


----------



## rawatts (Aug 28, 2014)

used one on pears but it broke. might work on grape and other soft fruit


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like it would pulverize anything in its way including seeds which would not be a good thing unless you want to wait 5 years for the tannins to soften down to something that won't pucker your tongue. You can crush grapes with a potato masher. The yeast just need a slight tear/opening in the skin to get inside and do their thing.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 28, 2014)

I've used this kind before but found it didn't really chop up or crush fruit. The fruit got clogged. It did a great job of stirring, but not crushing. Yours may work a better with that design. I don't think it would be sharp enough or spin fast enough to pulverize break the seeds, so I would think that would not be a concern. Please try it and let us know. It should break the skins for you.


----------



## Thig (Aug 28, 2014)

I am going to try on this years muscadine crop. I only have about 5 gallons but it just about broke my wrist trying to use a potato masher.


----------



## UBB (Sep 2, 2014)

Thig said:


> I am going to try on this years muscadine crop. I only have about 5 gallons but it just about broke my wrist trying to use a potato masher.



A rubbermaid tote and some clean feet work really well on small amounts of grapes.


----------



## Thig (Sep 2, 2014)

This will have to wait until next year, I went to pick my muscadine Saturday and there were none this year. I guess with the dry weather they all fell off as seedlings.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 2, 2014)

UBB said:


> A rubbermaid tote and some clean feet work really well on small amounts of grapes.




I was wondering if someone was actually going to go there.


----------



## UBB (Sep 2, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> I was wondering if someone was actually going to go there.



I had my wife stomp my LaCrescent grapes last year in a rubbermaid tote. Worked really well and the wine turned out really nice!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 3, 2014)

I use the same paint stirrer as Greg. Works just fine


----------

